# Weekly Photo Challenge #41 for Week of 4/24/16



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 24, 2016)

Well Dennis is off chasin turkeys again and asked if I'd like the pleasure of doing the CHALLENGE and heck ya I jumped on it 

This week's theme is WATER the interpretation is up to you. 
The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!
__________________


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 25, 2016)

Figured I'd get this started 

WATER and my bud Chase enjoying the 
WATER .


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 25, 2016)

Awesome!  Ol' Chase looks right at home!  
Thanks for kicking this week off Mike!


----------



## natureman (Apr 26, 2016)

From Jigger Creek in the Cohutta WMA.  I am working on a video of the area.


photo1 by Natureman29, on Flickr


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 26, 2016)

Nice capture of the waterfall.  Beautiful job!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 26, 2016)

*Lake Lanier sunset*

from a houseboat cruise last evening.


----------



## natureman (Apr 26, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 27, 2016)

Fish out of water.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 27, 2016)

bubbles


----------



## karen936 (Apr 27, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fish out of water.



nice mrs h


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 27, 2016)

Nice ones ladies!  Neat interpretations!


----------



## BERN (Apr 28, 2016)

*H2o*

My interpretation...


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 28, 2016)

I like that - very creative!  H2O


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 29, 2016)

BERN said:


> My interpretation...


----------



## Batgirl (May 1, 2016)

Great pictures, everyone.


----------



## wvdawg (May 1, 2016)

Another neat waterfall!  Nice!


----------

